# "Kostenloses Download" einer Fotomitteilung   e x t r a   bestätigen...?



## vso (6 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

bei mir tauchte folgende SMS auf:

"MULTIMEDIA BOX: Es wurde ein Multimedia Telegramm mit Foto für dich hinterlegt! Antworten Sie zum kostenlosen Download der Fotomitteilung mit JA !"

Absender ist "82093".

Nach den Berichten über die diversen Abzocken bin ich nach dem Erhalt der Nachricht verunsichert, ob sich dahinter nicht auch irgendeine Abzocke verbirgt, denn: wenn mir jemand ein Foto/eine MMS schickt, zahlt er das doch. Also warum sollte ich nochmal extra gefragt werden, ob ich das "kostenlos" downloaden will?!

Kennt sich jemand mit derartigen SMS aus?

Danke für jede Unterstützung,

Volker (MMS Newbee)


----------



## News (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: "Kostenloses Download" einer Fotomitteilung   e x t r a   bestätigen...?*

Ich kenne mich im Thema auch nicht aus, aber Google ist dein Freund *hier klicken*
Einer der Treffer stammt übrigens aus diesem Forum
Es ist jedenfalls offensichtlich keine Absendernummer, unter der dir Freunde mal so eine MMS senden. Die Nummer wird offenbar für gewerbliche Zwecke untervermietet.
Was das "kostenlos" angeht - nun ja, wer weiß, am Ende ist womöglich zwar der "Download" kostenlos, nicht aber deine Antwort-SMS...oder ähnlich.


----------



## vso (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: "Kostenloses Download" einer Fotomitteilung   e x t r a   bestätigen...?*

Danke! Die Nachricht werde ich löschen.

Hier wäre die Antwort "JA" mit 1,99 Euronen zu Buche geschlagen.

Ich wusste nicht, dass es so eine Liste gibt, werde das gleich mal meinen Kindern zeigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: "Kostenloses Download" einer Fotomitteilung   e x t r a   bestätigen...?*

Hallo,
habe auf so eine bescheuerte Nachricht mit "GO" geantwortet. . .kann mir jemand sagen,was nun auf mich zu kommt?!Wieviel ich bezahlen muss?!
Danke schon mal. . .


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: "Kostenloses Download" einer Fotomitteilung   e x t r a   bestätigen...?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auf so eine bescheuerte Nachricht mit "GO" geantwortet. . .kann mir jemand sagen,was nun auf mich zu kommt?!Wieviel ich bezahlen muss?!
> Danke schon mal. . .


kostet 1,99 für die antwort :
ist ne firma mit tel. nr festnetz : 040 - 557 07 07   - habe mir das dort verbeten - waren ganz überrascht das da nicht 1,99 dabei stand - sagten sie. haben zugesagt meine nummern nicht mehr anzuwählen - könnte aber 24 stunden dauern .
Info von eben 10:00
Abzocker überall - neugier zügeln - nur von freundenangekündigte sms oder mms - downloaden - lieber erst mal fragen .


----------



## blizzy (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: "Kostenloses Download" einer Fotomitteilung   e x t r a   bestätigen...?*

Seit wann muss man denn eine SMS oder MMS downloaden? Und was ist, wenn die Freunde den Versand der SMS oder MMS per SMS oder MMS ankündigen?


----------

